# Paint vs. Powdercoat - How can you tell which is which?



## NYCfixie (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry to ask such a basic question but I really have no idea. How do you know if a frame is painted or has powdercoat?

I know from this forum that most people like powdercoat over paint because it is more durable. I have an older steel frame that I would like to keep but needs re-finishing. I have been told that to strip paint and have powdercoat applied is not that expensive but if the frame already has powdercoat it can be very expensive to strip it and re-powdercoat which may not be worth it.

Thanks.


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

If the frame is failry old, odds are that it would be painted (look for chips, scrapes, etc.); powder is a relatively recent process for bike frames.

That said, PC can be removed. I had my Cross Check re-powdered, and the stripping was included. A blasting method was used. If you are going to try and do it yourself, I have no idea how you would get it off.


----------



## NYCfixie (Feb 12, 2004)

*Powder*



roadiegonebad said:


> If the frame is failry old, odds are that it would be painted (look for chips, scrapes, etc.); powder is a relatively recent process for bike frames.
> 
> That said, PC can be removed. I had my Cross Check re-powdered, and the stripping was included. A blasting method was used. If you are going to try and do it yourself, I have no idea how you would get it off.


It is from the 1980s so I can only assume it is painted. You mention to look for chips, scrapes, and other items to tell the difference...if this happens to paint what happens to powdercoat? Does it chip or scrape as well? or does it just appear different when damage happens to powder?

thanks


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

Powdercoat chips if done incorrectly. But otherwise, it has to be filed, sanded, ground, or sandblasted off.

A way you can tell is if it has a gloss finish, it's probably paint. Powder coat has a semi-gloss appearance, and can be a little rougher than paint.


----------

